# Residenza required to marry an Italian citizen?



## scollier0 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am a British citizen who just arrived in Milan last week, and I am trying to muddle through all my documentation. I have received conflicting advice on the issue of Residenza. I will be teaching in an international school, and as part of an agreement between the governments of Italy and the UK, the first 2 years my wage is tax free in either country. The school have a specific agreement that allows me to be without Residenza for 2 years, so I avoid having my wage taxed.\

However, I am engaged to an Italian citizen with Residenza in Milan, and we plan to get married in Italy next summer. Do I need to obtain Residenza myself before/after the wedding? As if I do so I will lose my tax free status. Or is it possible to marry next summer, remain without Residenza until 2020 according to my school's agreement, and then apply for Residenza after my 2 years of tax free status has ended? I plan to settle in Milan for the longterm future.

Thank you for any advice,

Simon.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You do not have to be resident to get married. Although I'm suprised at the deal you have, I can't see how anything will have changed. What is your new employer telling you?


----------



## scollier0 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have only had a brief conversation so far, as the specific staff member does not start work again until Monday. But I was advised that their teachers do usually not take up Residenza until after the 2 year tax-free time is up, so they avoid paying the tessera sanitaria as well as other taxes. They assured me that this is an above board agreement, but I've not been able to speak to this specific member of staff yet.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

scollier0 said:


> I have only had a brief conversation so far, as the specific staff member does not start work again until Monday. But I was advised that their teachers do usually not take up Residenza until after the 2 year tax-free time is up, so they avoid paying the tessera sanitaria as well as other taxes. They assured me that this is an above board agreement, but I've not been able to speak to this specific member of staff yet.


2 years tax free.... That seems way too good to be true! I certainly didnt get 2 years tax free but I work on my own with Partita IVA. Maybe that is why... Or my accountant is useless... could be either really :rant:


----------

